# Experience with Carolina Carriage Cross Country Wagonette



## DiverDoug1978 (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi There!!

Does anyone have any experience owning a Carolina Carriage Superstore Cross Country Wagonette?

I am looking to buy a wagonette and I keep coming back to this one. 

Carolina Carriage Superstore

It looks to be built sturdy, its close enough that I can pick it up personally, has numerous configuration options, and the price is right.

I just cant seem to find any posts regarding how great or conversely how terrible they may be!!

I'm hoping that because of the addage that most people dont praise when they are happy and only vocally complain.



I'd rather buy new, but that seems to put the price range out for any other wagonette on the market that I haven't already discovered to be unreliable.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

What are you going to pull it with?

It is cute and I like the lightness look to it, but is it to light?

I just don't think it will be strong enough. The shafts look really sub par, I guess it depends on what gauge metal they are. They just don't look strong enough to pull a wagon load of people.

Also I don't like the wheels, the spoke wheels are not strong enough for cross country driving and they just don't seem to be big enough. If you load that wagon with four people and a driver, that is a lot of weight. I defiantly would get either the motorcycle tires, if offered, they are great off road and in sand. At least get wood wheels. the larger the wheel the easier it is to pull.

Also although it looks like a cut under vehicle it really is not. It has a "reach" between the axles that prevent it from being a true cut under, could be a tipping hazard.

I really don't like the shafts, to many bends in them, a decaffeinate breaking.
risk.

Sorry, I suggest keep looking. Or maybe the manufacturer might hove some options for these concerns.


----------



## DiverDoug1978 (Aug 25, 2015)

I definitely plan to get the wood wheels. And the actual size of the wheels is optional. 

At most it will be 3 people of average size. We won't be competing or actually doing cross country, i just like the look and layout of the wagon.

I have spoke to them and there is a large number of shaft options. Wood shafts or marathon or whatever I'd like. 

My horse is a stocky belgian x QH. He stands about 16hh. He 19 so this is kind of a retirement activity for him. Other than tooling around the farm and the occasional parade we're not looking to do anything strenuous!!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Well then the wagon is looking better. I would have the shafts come right from the axle and get rid of the double bend. It would be easier on your horse to have that line of draft, and you wouldn't have to worry about the shafts breaking at the bends. I would get bigger wheels then, because you need to see over the top of your big guy. 

No worry about him pulling it, for sure.

If you remember that it isn't cut under and don't get in a bind, like backing up, the reach would be ok. Most newer vehicles don't have reaches anymore.Maybe they have another option.

I have heard good things about the company.


----------



## DiverDoug1978 (Aug 25, 2015)

They say you can get up to a 36" wheel. 

I was thinking that with as tall as my guy is he and I would need the taller wheels so I could see over him!!

I'll ask if they can do a straight shaft to the axle.

I'm glad to see you've heard good things about the Company. I have been looking for any info and just cant find anything, good or bad!!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I have never seen one of their carriages....but I agree with TC, it looks too light. I have been riding in a cart made by a very reliable, well known company when it broke. I would not take a chance....sorry.


----------



## DiverDoug1978 (Aug 25, 2015)

Green, how did it break?


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I would want to see a close up of the fifth wheel. That kingpin is THE key to the whole set up. I do not see how the pipe could possibly be sturdy with the entire thing only weighing 150 lbs.


----------



## DiverDoug1978 (Aug 25, 2015)

I agree about the importance of the Kingpin, but how did the carriage break that you were driving?


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Something underneath...it just went clunk, and suddenly we were sitting lower! 

Do you have carriage now?


----------



## DiverDoug1978 (Aug 25, 2015)

Green,

No carriage yet. Still shopping. I like these or the a BIH Eagle if i can find one for a good price. Im willing to put some elbow grease into fixing one up if necessary. 

I'll be heading to Martins Carriage Auction in April, so I'm doing my research now.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

An Eagle is a very nice carriage. Not in the same league with that Carolina one. Have fun at the auction!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I know someone in St. Louis that has a Bird-in-Hand Flyer, for $2200. Probably take less. But I think it only has a seat in back for one person to stand or sit backwards. Extra shafts.wood with brown paint.


----------

